# Pup: crate progress...need feedback.



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

Pup is 8 weeks old. Home Saturday evening...crated him for the night at 10pm. up at midnight ,3am then up for the morning at 6am. 10-15 min howl / whine sessions prior to each. fingers through the crate door and verbal to sooth him.
with some treat coaxing (small pieces of turkey dogs..any other recommendations out there?) he napped on his own in the open crate a lot Sunday. in and out a lot with the door open...seems to be very comfortable like that.
then night 2 was much better. down at 11pm. *I woke him* up at 3:45 to pee. Then up for the morning at 6:30. 
Question...what are the tips for crating during the day. He seems fine when we are right there and he's sleepy. Aside from getting him tuckered out what are some success methods you've used to crate them so they don't howl the whole time??


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

My V came home two days ago, i'm not having too many problems during the day but he whines terribly at night. i set the alarm for 4am and he's whining at 2am. as all the advice says to noit let him out when he whines i just try to wait till hes quiet then let him out. He has a pee and then i put him back in, 1 hour later and hes whining again. Other than that he is just brilliant!!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our boy is 10 weeks old now. The first two days we put him in his crate in a spare bedroom and he howled continuously. On the third day he was so hoarse that he couldn't bark. The third night we moved the crate into our bedroom and after a short session of quieting him he now sleeps through the night. He wakes me about 7 or 7:30 because he needs to go outside. No as bad as a new baby!!! ;D


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Well. last night was far better, i put him to bed at 11.15 and he whined at about 12:30am. i ignored him and he woke me at 6 am. Very pleased with that


----------

